
The Perennial Philosophy by Aldous Huxley (1947) - indescions_2017
https://archive.org/details/perennialphilosp035505mbp
======
indescions_2017
A gentler view of some ideas coming back into political vogue ;)

See: Inside the Secret, Strange Origins of Steve Bannon’s Nationalist Fantasia

[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/the-strange-
origins-o...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/the-strange-origins-of-
steve-bannons-nationalist-fantasia)

